# Costal cruising and Caribbean



## Lost at Sea (Sep 18, 2015)

I lost my wife 2 1/2 years ago and just need to get away and see if I can clear my head.

If anyone can give an opinion on 1 or more of these questions, I would be grateful.

I have only sailed Sunfish and Hobie Cats for about 5 years as a teen. Basically, I have no experience in larger boats. I have dreamed of sailing to and around the Caribbean for about 8 years, so I want to explore this idea.

STRATEGY
Buy a used but solid $2,000 - $4,000 29-34 foot (i.e. 1965 Columbia 29 or 1978 Pearson 30) and sail daily in Chicago for the next 5 weeks, advancing to 2-3 day trips from Chicago to Milwaukee, etc. During this trial period, determine if I would enjoy liveable cruising on a boat and develop enough comfort and skill to be safe.

During this period, I would continue to research boats. I have found some nice Hunter 34 and Hunter 35.5 around $45,000. It seems the ones around me (fresh water) are really pristine compared to the ones on the coast. It seems like a good idea to buy one around here and transport it to the coast.

If I enjoy sailing and purchase a better boat, I would like to cruise down the east coast and end up around Miami. The amount of time spent on the coast (harbor hopping) would be determined by the skills I gain.

Eventually, I would like to sail to the Bahamas, then maybe some other islands.

Is there a flaw in this plan? Would a 1991 Hunter 35.5 or 1993 Hunter 34 be safe? Or similar pedigree like Catalinas?

I am less interested in silly little things like stove doors, grab handles, flooring layout, rigging type, performance, looks, etc.

I read a bunch of the Hunter hater stuff and most of it doesn't apply to me. The 2 types of comments that concern me are the hull/deck separation and the "great marina queen but worst off shore sailboats." 

Are the "bad year" 1980-1993 Hunters generally safe enough to cruise up and down the east coast and go to the Carribbean? 

I can't emphasize enough how unimportant most boat amenities are to me at this point, even performance (slow or inefficient), the boat is just a tool to help me try to get my life back which is obviously very important to me.

My only real requirement is to not die. At 48, I am still athletic (mountain climb, swim competitively) and can learn pretty quickly.

Any major flaws in my plan? Anything I am missing?


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry for your loss and good luck going forward.

Almost any production boat is suitable for what you are describing. As you progress you will learn the value of weather windows.

As for the learner boat, is there a sailing club near you that offers lessons and then use of the club's boats?

That worked out very well for many of us and you don't have the hassle of maintaining and reselling a temporary boat.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I would simply get the boat that will take you safely from Chicago to Bahamas, and whatever you need to learn, you will learn along the way. Or get a boat in VA and take it down to Florida. By the time you get to Florida, you will be ready to go to Bahamas and then further down South. And if you discover that it is not for you, sell the boat and go home. Hunters you mention will be just fine for this trip, but I would get a smaller boat, like 32 ft max. For 30K you should be able to find a good boat with a good diesel engine (a must!).


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

There is nothing at all wrong with your plan. And at your current age, you are in a great range to do this. Firstly, sorry for your loss, I would be devastated were I to lose my wife of almost 30 years, and a sail boat would be my favorite grief counselor. My boat was my go to place with many other "humbling experiences" that life deals us.

As to the boat, you may want to present yourself to the myriad sail schools in the area as rail meat, or intern in exchange for light work on their boats. I would likely check a few marinas and walk them or check their bulletin boards for folks looking for crew. That will get you as much boat time as possible before the season ends. Use some common sense in selecting a mentor or sailing mate. Secondly I would search out a Coast Guard Auxillary class or sign up for their "crew course" or join the local flotilla. Again boat time, that is relatively free.

I am not sure I would buy a low end boat, and then try to resell it, to buy a larger more liveable boat. I would not hesitate to buy the best $25-35K 34-36 footer that meets your needs. Beneteau, Hunter, Catalina are all tried and true boats, even a Sabre of that generation would be a great boat. I would then keep the remaining $10K in a fund for repairs or gear. With a bit of learning in the weather arena, any of these boats could coastal cruise and cross in a weather window to the bahamas. You could spend a year or two great looping the boat as well, and another year in the Great lakes, and another in the Chesapeake...before jumping to the Caribbean.

Be sure to talk with the actual "doers" and "owners" of these boats, not the internet experts so quick to "hate" a boat - that in most cases they have never been aboard let alone, lived on or sailed.

I have owned a Hunter, a Sabre and a Beneteau over the past 15 years or so and each has their pluses and minuses. They are all a compromise somewhere along the line.

Best of luck and keep us posted how your adventure plays out.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Way before a lot of your considerations, I think you must keep in mind that 90% of the time, this boat is going to be your home, at anchor or at a dock. If it isn't a comfortable home, you are not going to be happy.
10% of the time it must be functional underway. Of course, you have no idea of what that means, so there's really no point in looking for your cruiser until you do.
Do the yacht club lessons and sail on as many bigger boats as you can, taking deliveries and maybe a trip this fall to the Caribbean on somebody's boat. Find out where the 'rallies' are leaving from and walk the docks until you get a ride. If you show enough desire, you will get on a boat!
You may find that this lifestyle isn't for you, or you may have a Viking soul.
But at the end of a learning experience like that, I'm sure you will have a completely different view of the boat you'd like to buy and sail.
Sorry about your loss, and good luck.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Sorry about your loss but hopefully the desire to go sailing will help you build a new life for yourself. First comment I would have is that the Bahamas are a long way from the Caribbean. It is much easier to get to the Bahamas, hence a lesser boat would do the trick. It is already well into September and you would be doing well to get five weeks of sailing in your area especially since you do not have a boat yet. If you want to do something locally it would make sense to wait until the spring. If you are free to travel, head to Florida and buy a boat there ... and take lessons. I am with the crowd saying don't go the two boat route unless you are prepared to virtually give away the first boat after several months use - basically treating it as a rental. There are many boats that would meet your needs within your budget. I wouldn't start with the idea that a Hunter, or any other brand, is the starting point. With older boats it is often the quality of a particular boat that matters most.


----------



## jeepjeff (Jul 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I am in the planning stages of doing the same thing but I will be starting next year and taking the river route down to Mobile, AL. Then completing the great loop "eventually." Have you looked at the inland route? Depending on the time of year it may be more realistic weather wise (look up the great loop). I have looked at a ton of boat ads and a few boats in person, including around Chicago. If you are only going to use the initial boat for a few weeks then I would say your price and chances are good. Did you contact the local marinas to see if there is someone who will take you sailing and maybe loan or rent you their boat once they are comfortable with your abilities? You may get away with less or the same amount of money and not have to worry about selling the first boat. Personally I would go right to the good boat capable of making the trip.

You are going to live on that boat so make sure it is comfortable. I'm not talking cushions, although that is important, what I am talking about is the cockpit and interior layout. Solo sailing means a majority of your awake time is spent in the cockpit. Make sure the cockpit is comfortable for you. I would also highly, did I say highly, recommend a bimini and/or dodger (bimini at least). Below deck will have to shelter you from the rains and nasty weather for days at a time. Will you be comfortable in it for that long. It will be your home so make sure it is comfortable for you.

Do not forget the importance of a good survey on any future purchase, usually an agreed upon deposit with purchase agreement dependent on satisfactory survey. Don't forget about insurance, some of the questions they ask you is how much experience you have, how long have you owned a boat, any boating education. For the boats I'm looking at $10k or less. Was quoted at around $300 (Great Lakes and Tributaries) and $600 (Coastal Cruising to FL) year for a boat of this value. Even more for Bahamas and beyond.

If I was in your position I would go for the more expensive boat to start and get a local sailor(s) to do the teaching and sailing on that boat specifically. Put a posting in the marinas and you will have plenty of replies. You just have to get one that is competent and you can learn from. Then when you are ready to leave you will know the boat intimately and should be totally comfortable in both of your capabilities. Not all boats sail the same. 

I cannot tell you the support I am getting from friends and family since I told them of my plan. Haven't had one person get negative. So with that I say, 

Go For It


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Seems like a good plan to me to help you find something to make life worth living again.

Unless you get very lucky you won't find a 30 footer with a good diesel for 2k. 4k just maybe. I did find this on Craigslist at 4.5k and if that diesel is sound and it is not a total shed I would snap it up. 35ft Pearson sloop. But be prepared for a SIGNIFICANT amount of deferred maintenance on any boat of that age.

I emphasize the need for a good engine because you will be motoring a lot getting to Florida. Florida is a really good place to buy a cruising boat if you decide to upgrade.. However there is nothing wrong with heading to the Carib in the old Arlberg. But a modern 30 ft boat like a Catalina 30 will l have more interior space.

Here are a couple of books you need. [ I have both and they are invaluable.]

Don Casey's Complete Illustrated Sailboat Maintenance Manual: Including Inspecting the Aging Sailboat, Sailboat Hull and Deck Repair, Sailboat Refinishing, Sailbo: Don Casey: 9780071462846: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51aaqV61D8L

The Gentleman's Guide to Passages South: The Thornless Path to Windward: Mr. Bruce Van Sant: 9781470146962: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51oigQpeEoL

If you make it to the Eastern Carib keep a look out for an Explorer 44 with a small black and white cat







running around like crazy. Come over for a sundowner and we can exchange 'there I was' stories.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

krisscross said:


> I would simply get the boat that will take you safely from Chicago to Bahamas, and whatever you need to learn, you will learn along the way.


I agree with this. "Starter" boats are just lost money and sailing isn't really all that hard to learn etc.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Sorry about your loss. I've been married to the same woman for 53 years and don't know if I could handle what you have gone through.

As for finding a seaworthy boat for $2,000 - not a prayer. Maybe if you add another zero to the figure.

Sailing, by any stretch of the imagination, is NOT rocket science - it's mainly common sense and thinking before you act. Try to get some experience on larger boats, even working as a crew member will provide you with some good experiences. Living aboard can be lonely, while at the same time, challenging. My longest period was 7 months, and for the first few weeks I wondered what the Hell I was doing. After that it was fun. I got to meet a number of fantastic individuals from all walks of life, many of which were live aboards. 

Now, Chris stated that a diesel engine is a must - well that's not true. I've been running Atomic 4 gasoline engines for the better part of 9 years, they run forever, very easy to maintain, very low maintenance, and I've never had a time when the engine(s) failed - not a single incidence. Yeah, diesel is a bit cheaper to operate when it comes to fuel economy, but repairs can be brutally expensive. Additionally, there are places in the Bahamas where diesel cannot be found, but there's no place on the planet that doesn't have gasoline.

In my case, I found a great live-aboard boat, a Morgan 33 Out Island. It's not a racing boat, or a performance boat by any means, but when it comes to comfort, it has everything you could ever want. I was able to purchase the boat, after a Marine Survey, for about half the asking price, then had to put six grand into repairs to make it sea worthy. All new standing rigging, new halyards, new roller furling system, power windlass, 3G radar, and Lowrance GPS Plotter. I guess I have about $18,000 tied up in the boat at this point and it's a 1973 vintage. However, I feel real comfortable taking it most anyplace along the eastern seaboard or the islands. 

I think the greatest thing about making this type of excursion, which I'm confident you will discover, is the people you meet along the way. Most are very nice, very helpful if you have a problem you cannot solve, and, for the most part, they love the life they live. They tend to party a lot, drink a bit more than folks that live on land, but they're more than willing to share their expertise and experiences with anyone that wants to listen or needs help.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## TheSailingRode (Sep 12, 2015)

I agree with holding off on buying the stater boat if you plan to buy your cruising boat soon after. Start by getting to know the local sailing clubs and do some weekly races, if you are friendly and social, and tell others about your plans, then you will have more invitations to go sailing then you can handle. You will also get exposed to lots of other boats which will help when you buy the cruising boat.

Also, get to know some local surveyors and maybe ask if you can shadow them on a couple sailboat surveys. You will learn a lot. They will also know issues to look for in the models you mentioned. The model often means less than how it has been maintained, age of rigging, engine condition, etc. You could easily double your purchase price on refitting, so carefully select the boat and ask around to find a competent surveyor to help you. Also, ask around about a good broker that knows sailboats. The seller pays their fees and a good one will find the best cruising boat for your price range. It will often be a boat you never considered, but will payoff in less hassles as you cruise.

I recently read the following great series about a young couple buying a boat in the Caribbean. It made some great points on buying a boat. http://www.mondaynever.com/buying-a-sailboat-in-the-caribbean-part-1-the-decision/


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Don0190 said:


> I agree with this. "Starter" boats are just lost money and sailing isn't really all that hard to learn etc.


Just in case you didn't notice my signature; "Any idiot can make a boat go; it takes a sailor to stop one." 
Anyone going from the Great Lakes to the Bahamas is going to get a lot of opportunities to stop one. I would suggest you have some idea of what you are doing in that department before you just buy a boat and go.
Royce's Sailing Illustrated is an excellent, well written and entertaining book for all round sailing and boating knowledge.


----------



## rnixon (May 7, 2013)

capta said:


> I would suggest you have some idea of what you are doing in that department before you just buy a boat and go.


I would highly recommend getting some formal training and then chartering a few different boats. If you're going to be spending alot of time on one, you need to know what you need from it.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

rnixon said:


> I would highly recommend getting some formal training and then chartering a few different boats. If you're going to be spending alot of time on one, you need to know what you need from it.


Well the above is certainly one route to go.

But just buying a boat and getting someone to show you the ropes for a day or two can work just as well. Sailing a CRUISING BOAT ain't rocket science, 99% of the time it is just common sense.

Paying someone to skipper the boat with the OP as crew from Chicago to the start of the canal that leads to the Chesapeake would work.


----------



## Lost at Sea (Sep 18, 2015)

I bought a 1981 Hunter 27 that is in great condition ($3k). It just needs the toilet pump replaced. I am going out to pick it up in Chesapeake Bay on Tuesday. I have a friend coming with me for a couple weeks. 

I know I can make it go, but I want to learn to make it stop first. I'll work on dropping the sail, heave to, and reefing as safety precautions. 

It has everything but gps. I've been playing with open cpn and electronic NOAA charts this weekend. I'll also use my iPhone to begin.

Thanks for the comments.

My adventure begins on Wednesday...


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Lost at Sea said:


> I bought a 1981 Hunter 27 that is in great condition ($3k). It just needs the toilet pump replaced. I am going out to pick it up in Chesapeake Bay on Tuesday. I have a friend coming with me for a couple weeks.
> 
> I know I can make it go, but I want to learn to make it stop first. I'll work on dropping the sail, heave to, and reefing as safety precautions.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on taking the plunge and getting your adventure started....post some pics of the new boat when you can and keep us in the loop on how things go.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Enjoy!

Are you headed south?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The 27 Hunter was one of the first boats I looked at when I was shopping for a sailboat. It's a nice boat for Chesapeake Bay, but I wouldn't take it offshore. Now, there are folks that have crossed the Gulf Stream in that boat and cruised the islands with no problems at all. Like any trip, you have to pick your days and look for the best weather window before heading across. By the time you reach the keys you will have a fair amount of sailing experience under your belt, especially crossing the sounds and Charleston Harbor. The boat is just a bit too tender in heavy weather, so used a fair degree of caution when navigating larger bodies of water. However, it would be a great boat to head south to the Florida Keys in. There was a fair amount of interior room and storage available, and you will have no trouble cruising down the ICW to the Florida Keys. Sounds like you're gonna have lots of fun.

As for using the cellular telephone for navigating - NAH! Invest some money in a good GPS/Plotter - it's well worth it, if for nothing else, safety. I have a Lowrance HDS7, which has been an incredible machine, and I highly recommend it. And, it will provide you with so much more than just your position. The list of accessories that can be connected to this device is endless.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd forgo the cheaper boar first for some experience with friends or a sailing club. Buying that cheaper boat would have the advantage of you learning to fix everything but it would also carry the disadvantage of you spending all your time fixing stuff... 😊


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

rbyham said:


> I'd forgo the cheaper boar first for some experience with friends or a sailing club. Buying that cheaper boat would have the advantage of you learning to fix everything but it would also carry the disadvantage of you spending all your time fixing stuff... 😊


He already bought it. See above.


----------



## LexiQU (Sep 18, 2015)

:sailing-pilgrims: wow


----------



## Stonecutter36 (Feb 21, 2005)

. In 1982 Lost my wife to cancer (she was 26),,
, I took a home built 25 ft sloop rig to the Bahamas for 3 years for little money and with little experience. Bin there, done that, got the T shirt and the scars
First thing no mater how much you spend low or high get a survey before you spend a cent on any boat and tell the surveyor what you intend to do . If he’s honest and a sailor he can guide you to what you need not necessary what you want . A used small boat is easier to single-hand and you won’t worry to much about the scratches you will collect, just with ones you give…also it’s a great boat for ONE. but will accommodate a guest for short stays . I wasn’t looking for a guest but it was nice to rejoin the world once or twice. I left Toronto and my first departure experience was a overnight sail(motor) across lake Ontario . Next was the canal to New York, NY with the mast on deck, a lot of docking on and off practice . Next raise the mast, a short off shore to the Chesapeake and into the ICW. Hardly any of this was sailing I was beginning to think those canvas thing were for shade .. I learnt a lot about boats and living on the water. By the way I’m skimming the trip so not to spoil it for you . All the way to Florida was motor, motor, motor and once a brave jaunt out to the Atlantic to cut a day or so off the trip. Thorough the trip I was reminded and haunted of what and who I was leaving behind. Or running away from ..Be ready for that . In Florida I anchored off Peanut island before crossing to the Bahamas. He trip was great lots of south seeking sailors to travel with and some north returning to offer advice on where to go. Plenty of excitement along the way and lots of time to think…After 3 years I discovered that if I wanted to sail as a life experience I needed a bigger boat. After revising my 5yr plan for 30 years I’m now retired, sailing the Caribbean with my wife in a 36ft Cutter for 8 years and loving every minute.. As to what boat you will need start small and cheap, it’s a learning experience you can always move up or sell. Good luck and watch the weather .


----------

